

Ask HN: How do I find open jobs at startups? - my_username_is_

Alternatively, how do you recruit talent for your startup?
======
wallawe
Step 1) Subscribe to crunchbase emails. You will get them every other day or
so. The emails include which company's have gotten funding, how much they got,
where they are located, and what they do.

Step 2) When you find a company you might be interested in, apply. The
companies who just received a large chunk of funding are even more likely to
go on a hiring spree.

~~~
phantom_oracle
That is some mighty fine strategic thinking you have there.

Kind of like finding a normal job by searching for the company instead of the
job position ('indeed' and all those other jobs sites really do suck at
times).

------
ASquare
A lot of hiring gets done through recommendations - so never stop networking.
Go to meetups, be active in communities etc. You never know where the next
opportunity will come from

------
robbiea
try Angel List [https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs)

------
startupranks
You can search jobs at the 100 most well funded startups here:
[http://www.thestartup100.com/job](http://www.thestartup100.com/job)

------
yulaow
Any suggestion more based on the EU zone?

~~~
stevejalim
Tried [http://workinstartups.com/](http://workinstartups.com/) ?

